# Octo-mom Birth video



## flhtci01 (Mar 19, 2009)

You may never get to see this event again.


Click here: OctoMom Giving Birth - Video


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2009)

LMAO xDDDDDDDDDDD

PUSH PUSH, WAIT STOP, DON'T PUSH DONT PUSH!

imSoHappy


----------



## medic417 (Mar 19, 2009)

That should be the traing video at every EMT OB lecture.


----------



## zacdav89 (Mar 19, 2009)

I knew I should have brought my catchers mitt to work


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 19, 2009)

i liked how the Dr was using the tray for batting practice. :lol:


----------



## paemt08 (Mar 19, 2009)

ROFL That was more like twenty babies :lol: I just can't stop playing it over and over  My favorite is the guy who opens the door and gets pelted and then slips all over the floor :lol:


----------



## paemt08 (Mar 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> That should be the traing video at every EMT OB lecture.



yeah, would make a good use of them clipboards


----------



## whizkid1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am glad they dont come out like that.:unsure:


----------



## mikie (Mar 19, 2009)

whizkid1 said:


> I am glad they dont come out like that.:unsure:



IDK...seems more cut & dry (no pun intended (yuck!!!)).  Less time _down there_...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 19, 2009)

paemt08 said:


> My favorite is the guy who opens the door and gets pelted and then slips all over the floor :lol:



Same here! That is great!


----------



## nomofica (Mar 30, 2009)

Hahahahahaha!

Oh I'm so showing this to everyone in my class...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 30, 2009)

That reminds me of my OB portion of my EMT class.   That is pretty much what one of the instructors did to us. :glare: :glare:


----------



## EMTCop86 (Mar 31, 2009)

HAHA this is great. I just finished reading the chapter about OB in my book too.


----------



## skivail (Mar 31, 2009)

The Dr. makes some nice catches.


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 31, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> You may never get to see this event again.
> 
> 
> Click here: OctoMom Giving Birth - Video



That was awful.  In other words, I loved it you magnificent bastage!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2009)

It's a uterus, not a clown car.


----------



## EMERG2011 (Apr 22, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> It's a uterus, not a clown car.



I beg to differ. Maybe not a clowncar - but definitely a large SUV.


Would have been funny if the Dr. had pulled a Leonard McCoy  "I'm a Doctor, not Sammy Sosa..."


----------



## karaya (Apr 22, 2009)

Absolutely made my day!!


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 22, 2009)

Stupid at first - but then VERY FUNNY.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 23, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> It's a uterus, not a clown car.



That has got to be one of the funniest things I have heard this week!


----------

